# Favourite words?



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

I like...discombobulate.
You?
Feel free to post any words you like


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'humdinger'


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bumblebee


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

undulating

its sort of just rolls of the tongue


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Indubitable 

as in "Bristol and South West's victory in the war was indubitable".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'shrike'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'nincompoop'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Defeated


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

oxymoron


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'jolly'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Eccentric


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

crimple


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

portable


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'rarebit'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'nunnery'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

peninsula


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

oeuvre


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

flagellate


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

melancholy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'alacrity'


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

continental drift


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

reciprocity


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

banana


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bless


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'rummage'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'eviscerate'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Ooh, that's a good one. 

Diagnostic


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'ruffle'


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

adjourn


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

jukebox


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

reverberation


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

bumbum


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

splendidly


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

gravitate


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

holistic


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'colonic'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

carvery


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Baste


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'gargantuan'


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

elongated


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'petticoat'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

invoices


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

metholated


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'rubenesque'


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Innoculation


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

farewell


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'remonstrate'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Symposium


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

Who can make a sentence with all the above words in?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'decimate'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

concurrence


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Who can make a sentence with all the above words in?


The woman from the terrible, terrible writing thread would give it a good shot


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'oblong'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Ungainly


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

'executions'


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 12, 2006)

Effervescent


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 12, 2006)

languish


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

'log out'

c u all all at the next attempted invasion.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 12, 2006)

cacophony


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh bugger - I get 5 minutes to play this and those sods from across the bridge admitted defeat.

Oh well, the thought was there.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Oh bugger - I get 5 minutes to play this and those sods from across the bridge admitted defeat.
> 
> Oh well, the thought was there.



They've now decided they're *not* defeated *again*


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

They took advantage of us all going to the pub this afternoon. 

They know we could catch them up again in 5 minutes flat...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Apr 12, 2006)

blimp


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

puppy


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

axis


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

'mellifluous'


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

ooh, that remionded me of superfluous


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2006)

Dingbat


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

caterpillar


----------



## Iam (Apr 13, 2006)

Splash


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 13, 2006)

Jinxed --> never looks right written or typed !


----------



## Numbers (Apr 13, 2006)

Erbilicious


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 13, 2006)

Radiance

Salmagundi (an assortment, meadly)


----------



## sunflower (Apr 13, 2006)

pod


----------



## astral (Apr 13, 2006)

pounce


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 13, 2006)

Boobies


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

'nippy'


----------



## MooChild (Apr 13, 2006)

Bollard & wigwam.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

MooChild said:
			
		

> Bollard & wigwam.



wigwam is a very funny word.

a close relatrive of...

curlywurly


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

decadence


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

face


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

bubbling brook


----------



## astral (Apr 13, 2006)

mince


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Erbilicious




What does that mean??


----------



## Numbers (Apr 14, 2006)

Delicious herb.. erbilicious.

I also like buckled


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 14, 2006)

twatted.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2006)

'cove'


----------



## Kevicious (Apr 14, 2006)

doily


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

superfluous

necessarily

flumoxed


----------



## Numbers (Apr 15, 2006)

Bamboozled

Unequivocal

Fundangelism


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 18, 2006)

nibble


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 18, 2006)

Spud


----------



## 3_D (Apr 20, 2006)

curmudgeon


----------



## keybored (Apr 23, 2006)

cup
nuzzle
classic


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 23, 2006)

nam myoho renge kyo. 

Well,I say it alot anyway   

I also love the word Squirt. 

and Slap and Bilge and Boing and Waft


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

"profiteroles"


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2006)

cwtch!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Gerrymander. Girault. Dermy. Pharmy. Feck.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2006)

omnipotent

lather

jargon


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2006)

Now


----------

